# hp dv7t (newer one with ati), unknown device vista x64, hpq0004 listed as ID..?



## markm75

I had to install a fresh Vista ultimate, from scratch on my new DV7T, which came with home premium..

I have all the drivers i downloaded from this page:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...roduct=3884608

(mine is a custom build nb406av)...

I also cant seem to get the fingerprint reader to show up, despite running the setup..



(I thought maybe this unknown device was the 3d hdd protection, so i found a driver for it from another hp spot called sp38424.. when i did, i had BSODs on safe mode or any attempt to boot up, had to start over)...

Any thoughts?


----------



## bomberboysk

Did your computer come with a driver disc perhaps? The drivers for windows vista are the same on home ultimate and home premium as long as you are running the same architecture(32bit or 64bit), so you could get them off there if you still have the disc.


----------



## markm75

bomberboysk said:


> Did your computer come with a driver disc perhaps? The drivers for windows vista are the same on home ultimate and home premium as long as you are running the same architecture(32bit or 64bit), so you could get them off there if you still have the disc.



Luckily i had the image of the C drive from before, the drivers are in c:\swsetup

The fingerprint software was in a DP** folder (forget the exact spelling) and there was another folder for the hdd protection.

Worked fine


----------

